# Rent to own



## gtaontario (Jun 2, 2009)

Hello everybody,..please ,..i like to find out about any website for houses rent to own in valencia area,..thanks a lot


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gtaontario said:


> Hello everybody,..please ,..i like to find out about any website for houses rent to own in valencia area,..thanks a lot


rent to own isn't yet very common here

I think it would be best just to look for rentals & approach the owner/agent directly about rent to own

what sort of area are looking at?

the Valencia area is pretty big - do you mean near/in the city, or coastal, or inland?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Do you mean "rent to buy"?? That was fairly common in my area til the credit drunch, we´ve looked into it and altho on the surface it looks a fairly good idea as long as prices dont fall while you´re doing the renting bit, cos you have to agree a purchase price before you start. It "may" be fraught with problems, which are numerous. I´m not saying that to put you off, but there really are some strange quirks that need to be addressed prior to signing up - interestingly, if its NOT done properly, it can be in the renter/buyers favour

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I have friends active in the Rent to Buy market in Valencia City and environs. Yes, it's a growing method of acquiring a house. The clever thing to do is to agree the price on a sliding scale x,000 euros BUT + or - according to the MV at the time of purchase. Many vendors are so desperate that they'll take any deal that "looks" good. It's a BUYERS' market. 

PM me if you want contact details.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> I have friends active in the Rent to Buy market in Valencia City and environs. Yes, it's a growing method of acquiring a house. The clever thing to do is to agree the price on a sliding scale x,000 euros BUT + or - according to the MV at the time of purchase. Many vendors are so desperate that they'll take any deal that "looks" good. It's a BUYERS' market.
> 
> PM me if you want contact details.


Is it growing over that way?? Its proved so complicated over here that its a diminishing business here, not just cos of the falling property market, but all the legal entanglements that go with it. 

Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> I have friends active in the Rent to Buy market in Valencia City and environs. Yes, it's a growing method of acquiring a house. The clever thing to do is to agree the price on a sliding scale x,000 euros BUT + or - according to the MV at the time of purchase. Many vendors are so desperate that they'll take any deal that "looks" good. It's a BUYERS' market.
> 
> PM me if you want contact details.


I agree with you Steve on it beeing a buyers market at the moment, and as you say "most vendors are desperate that theyll take any deal that "looks" good" ..... BUT this is great for the buyer at the moment .... but who knows what may happen in the interim period between now and when they have to commit to the purchase ? what looks good today may not look quite so good in 12, 18, 24 months time to either party.... therefore one of the most important elements of this type of buying is the Contract .... make sure you use a Lawyer / Legal represenative ....... that applies to both the buyer and the seller ....


----------



## gtaontario (Jun 2, 2009)

*rent to own*

hello everybody ,..good morning here in canada,..we decide to move in valencia and we are looking for a house closed by The American School of Valencia ,..where we decide to send our son ,..please let me know what is good area to looking for property ,..we thinking rent to own ,..detach ,..200/250 sqm,..etc
thanks a lot everybody ,..in advance,..goooood day


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> I agree with you Steve on it beeing a buyers market at the moment, and as you say "most vendors are desperate that theyll take any deal that "looks" good" ..... BUT this is great for the buyer at the moment .... but who knows what may happen in the interim period between now and when they have to commit to the purchase ? what looks good today may not look quite so good in 12, 18, 24 months time to either party.... therefore one of the most important elements of this type of buying is the Contract .... make sure you use a Lawyer / Legal represenative ....... that applies to both the buyer and the seller ....



Trust me Sue, its a "can of worms". Apparently if at the end of the predetermined term the buyer, for whatever reason cant (no mortgage) or wont complete, theres actually very little the owner can do. The deeds for the property would have already been transfered to the buyer and they can let the owner have them back.... "for a price" Or they can simply stay put in what is effectively their house. Of course there can and would be a law suit by the original owners, but as we know with Spanish property law, it can take years. If the deeds arent transferred at the beginning then theres no deal anyway, its just a rental, cos again if the renters/buyers do a runner... then what??

Thats just one of the issues that spring to mind from when I was looking into it. But thats enough to put alot of sellers off

Jo xx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

gtaontario said:


> hello everybody ,..good morning here in canada,..we decide to move in valencia and we are looking for a house closed by The American School of Valencia ,..where we decide to send our son ,..please let me know what is good area to looking for property ,..we thinking rent to own ,..detach ,..200/250 sqm,..etc
> thanks a lot everybody ,..in advance,..goooood day


HI AGAIN!

You can see that we have posted a few replies which I hope are of some help to you ... but it would help us even more if you could confirm what exactly you are looking for ......

Do you just want to Rent a property to live in long term ? or,
Do you want to Rent a property with the option in the contract to buy it at a later date ?

By the way houses / apartments at 250m2 are pretty expensive I would think ... thats quite a big property!!!

Sue


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> Trust me Sue, its a "can of worms". Apparently if at the end of the predetermined term the buyer, for whatever reason cant (no mortgage) or wont complete, theres actually very little the owner can do. The deeds for the property would have already been transfered to the buyer and they can let the owner have them back.... "for a price" Or they can simply stay put in what is effectively their house. Of course there can and would be a law suit by the original owners, but as we know with Spanish property law, it can take years. If the deeds arent transferred at the beginning then theres no deal anyway, its just a rental, cos again if the renters/buyers do a runner... then what??
> 
> Thats just one of the issues that spring to mind from when I was looking into it. But thats enough to put alot of sellers off
> 
> Jo xx


Hi Jo ... I know it wasnt easy some years ago ... we semi-looked at it. The thing is I believe there is a type of contract you can opt for that is not a purchase contract - but is a specific rental contract with additional clauses covering the potential sale at the end ....... clauses covering the monthly rent already paid and what / how much that contributes to the selling price. Clause for the buyer to opt out at the end of no mortgage/finance available etc etc ..... 

If the buyer/renter does a runner at the end ..... the seller has lost a potential purchaser but no money ..... because in the contracts I mentioned its more an Agreement as opposed to a Private Purchase Contract ... obviously if they arent written correctly then either party can walk away - but with no financial loss .... the renter/buyer may be disappointed to not be able to complete on a sale of the seller withdraws ..... but the money paid already will be put down as the monthly rental for the period of time they lived there..

Hope Im not waffling! it happens you know! I know it can be made simpler than it was ....... maybe I shuold try and get one of the Lawyers to give me some more info ...

Sue x


----------



## gtaontario (Jun 2, 2009)

*detache house*

hello,..we are looking for detached house ,..200 - 300 sqm ,..with pool ,..not to much garden ,..newer ,..closed by american school of valencia area ,..around 1000.00 to 1500.00 euro a month


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

gtaontario said:


> hello,..we are looking for detached house ,..200 - 300 sqm ,..with pool ,..not to much garden ,..newer ,..closed by american school of valencia area ,..around 1000.00 to 1500.00 euro a month


Hi

I think you should try one of the Rental property sites .... Kyero is not bad, you can search on their site by location and price and they always seem to have a decent selection. I think this is because they are linked into many different agents in each area. There are quite a few sites you could try ... I just googled "long term rental Valencia" as a start and got lots of sites ...... try searching for "long term Villa rentals Valencia" too ...... plus Spanish search terms too if you have the Spanish!!



Happy house hunting!

sue


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I dont know why you dont PM me as I have the answer!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Steve post it on the forum, if its a reccomendation its ok???

Jo xx


----------



## gtaontario (Jun 2, 2009)

*real state*



SteveHall said:


> I dont know why you dont PM me as I have the answer!


hello steve ,...please ,..if you don't mind give my your phone number ,..i will contact you asap,..thanks ,..
regards dan 
snip/


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

oh, I don't think it's a good idea to post your phone number on a forum!!! Why don't you delete that post and pm your number to Steve instead?!?!

Tallulah.x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> I dont know why you dont PM me as I have the answer!



Steve, why dont you PM all these people you ask to PM you????? 

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Isn't it in the rules or summat that you have to invite to pm??? Doesn't stop a lot of us though, does it?!?! 

Tally.xx

PS - Jo, you might have missed as we replied at the same time - I don't think it's a great idea for telephone numbers to go out on the forum for obvious reasons - I hope GTOntario deletes that post and pm's it to Steve instead.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> Isn't it in the rules or summat that you have to invite to pm??? Doesn't stop a lot of us though, does it?!?!
> 
> Tally.xx
> 
> PS - Jo, you might have missed as we replied at the same time - I don't think it's a great idea for telephone numbers to go out on the forum for obvious reasons - I hope GTOntario deletes that post and pm's it to Steve instead.



Beat ya to it hun!!!!

Jo xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

No way, I'd let Jojo, Sue and Tally have my number!! Jeje 

I will PM OP with the details


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> Steve, why dont you PM all these people you ask to PM you?????
> 
> Jo xxx


......to see how serious they are.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> ......to see how serious they are.


well stop it or I shall have no alternative than to put you over my knee!!!!! 

jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Thought that would be too sore. 

No, seriously, as you know I have many contacts and I am happy to share recommendations but I do not go throwing them down people's throats. 

Anyway, OP now has "the" contact for VCN City rentals - hope it works for them!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Thought that would be too sore.
> 
> No, seriously, as you know I have many contacts and I am happy to share recommendations but I do not go throwing them down people's throats.
> 
> Anyway, OP now has "the" contact for VCN City rentals - hope it works for them!


yes, well I´m on the mend!!! Be afraid LOL 

I think its better if you share your infinate wisdom and knowledge with everyone on here, not dissapear into a secret place!! Spread yourself and your knowledge Stevie, we all wanna see it!!!!!

Seriously tho, you are the most knowledgeable person I know and its good for the forum and those who read it if you share some of that knowledge. You know the rules about advertising as such, but you also know that you can make recommendations. and you know I´ll delete anything you shouldnt post 

So we´ll have no more of this PMing info stuff!!!!:clap2:


Jo xxxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Your wish is my command .......and glad you are on the mend. You had us worried. 

I think I have broken every bone in my body. I am swathed in bandages soaked in disgusting smelling ointments after a close encounter with a tree. (40 kg dog decreed that he could run around it whilst I should be dragged into it at speed.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Your wish is my command .......and glad you are on the mend. You had us worried.
> 
> I think I have broken every bone in my body. I am swathed in bandages soaked in disgusting smelling ointments after a close encounter with a tree. (40 kg dog decreed that he could run around it whilst I should be dragged into it at speed.



A slight exaggeration I´m sure!!! I didnt think you liked dogs anyway???

Jo xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Only slight .......and I like them EVEN less after today!


----------

